# R.I.P SGM S. George Pesare



## RevIV (Oct 15, 2012)

We lost another martial arts legend last night.  SGM Pesare passed away.  He will be truly missed by his Kempo Family and friends.
Rest in Peace Hefe.

Jesse Dwire


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 15, 2012)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJS (Oct 15, 2012)

.


----------



## LawDog (Oct 15, 2012)

Condolences to his family and lineage.


----------



## Buka (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, God. My heart is heavy. 

It was sometimes tough being around George. I think you would have had to experience it to understand. But it sure wasn't ever boring. (Sometimes it was scary, especially until you got used to it.) I haven't seen him since the Branch Avenue days back in the seventies, but I owe him a lot, he taught me how to fight. He was very old school.

There was a sign above the stairs leading up to his Dojo. It said, "Life is unfair. Especially for the weak." I always saw that sign and pictured George hanging it, perched on a ladder, a grin on his face.

R.I.P. Sensei.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2012)

.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 15, 2012)

.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 16, 2012)

R.i.p.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 20, 2012)

.


----------

